# Anybody Shoot A Mossberg Tactical Turkey



## PEPPERHEAD (Feb 7, 2009)

Thinking about buying one but wanted some feedback. Thanks


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought about getting one when they first came out. I have heard a lot of good things about the Mossberg and the Remington Turkey Guns with Tactical Stocks. I already have an 835 with a Thumbhole Stock which I love and decided to get an Automatic for my Second Turkey Gun. The only thing that I have heard about the Mossberg and the Remington with Tactical Stocks is that you have to make sure the stock is locked prior to shooting it. I have seen a couple picture of people who shot one of these without making sure the stock was locked and it wasn't pretty!


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Feb 7, 2009)

I went a little crazy last year with turkey guns. It took me 40 years to catch the turkey bug but when I did it was bad. I bought a NWTF Edition 935 and a 835 with 3 barrells. I just like the feel of the tactical turkey.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the way that Gun Feels also! I think the Remington has a Knoxx Stock on it which is supposed to be better than the Mossberg Stock.


----------



## Black_Bart (Feb 7, 2009)

*Remington...with Knoxx stock...*

I just bought the Remington Super Mag Max Gobbler with the Knoxx tactical stock.  The recoil reduction springs really work....I can shoot any 3.5" shell with practically no felt recoil.  It has a Limbsaver butt pad too. Highly recommended.


----------



## hizzoner51 (Feb 7, 2009)

Same here.  It ain't a Mossy, but it'll do. 

The stock on these guns make a lot of difference in the handling.  Seems like I get into all kinds of torturous shooting positions when I'm hunting the red head.  I've found the length of pull adjustability to definetly be to my liking. 



Black_Bart said:


> I just bought the Remington Super Mag Max Gobbler with the Knoxx tactical stock.  The recoil reduction springs really work....I can shoot any 3.5" shell with practically no felt recoil.  It has a Limbsaver butt pad too. Highly recommended.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 9, 2009)

Black_Bart said:


> I can shoot any 3.5" shell with practically no felt recoil.  It has a Limbsaver butt pad too. Highly recommended.



I wouldn't go that far, but it is better on recoil than my other standard synthetic 870's.

Any 3.5" shell in a pump is going to be quite a load for most shooters.


----------



## joejack (Feb 9, 2009)

hizzoner51 said:


> Same here.  It ain't a Mossy, but it'll do.
> 
> The stock on these guns make a lot of difference in the handling.  Seems like I get into all kinds of torturous shooting positions when I'm hunting the red head.  I've found the length of pull adjustability to definetly be to my liking.



How do you adjust the stock when you have one finger on the trigger and the other on the forend?


----------



## Black_Bart (Feb 9, 2009)

*That's what I said.*



Trizey said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but it is better on recoil than my other standard synthetic 870's.
> 
> Any 3.5" shell in a pump is going to be quite a load for most shooters.



PRACTICALLY NO FELT RECOIL...I'll say it again.

There is muzzle jump....no mistake, but I don't feel anything on my shoulder after shooting.  Maybe I'm tougher than most and just don't realize it...but my buddy has a Benelli Nova and we were shooting the same shells....Winchester X-tended Range 3.5" shells.  He said ouch after every shot.  I didn't say anything and didn't feel anything.  He shot mine afterwards and said WOW!

Like I said....there is definitely muzzle jump, but you won't even think to say ouch...you won't feel anything in your shoulder immediately afterwards.

Here is a link to video:  http://www.blackhawkvideo.com/videos/retailweb2/knoxx/SpecOps.wmv 

I'm not trying to be spectacular....just telling you my perception.  You might shoot it and have a different opinion.


----------

